
Ask HN: Should I join Amazon? Why? Or Why not? - uwongchen
Edit - removed details for privacy reasons.
======
willcate
I'm sure you've heard that Amazon's corporate culture is considered to be
"harsh" ... maybe it's not so bad for dev's, but I were you I'd take the job,
but keep my options open at the same time, just in case things get unpleasant.
There's nothing wrong with working long hours as long as you're being
appropriately compensated, but big co's like Amazon are all the time finding
new and creative ways to _not_ have to do that. Good luck!

~~~
uwongchen
Thanks. I am an immigrant from small east asian country. So while on visa it
complicates things a lot.

~~~
shortoncash
I've learned to not trust what people say about a company's culture. Different
people evaluate things very differently.

Unless you have some really good friend inside the group that can vouch for
the presence of sanity, just assume your new group's management is a bunch of
lunatics. Subsequently, decide whether what you're getting paid and what you
will (likely) learn is worth dealing with said lunatics.

------
jasoncrawford
I worked there 2004–2007. I had a great time and I learned a lot. If you like
the team that made you an offer, and you're excited about what you'd be
working on there, then go for it.

A few things I've written about what Amazon is like:

[https://www.quora.com/What-are-some-cultural-faux-pas-
when-w...](https://www.quora.com/What-are-some-cultural-faux-pas-when-working-
at-Amazon/answer/Jason-Crawford)

[https://www.quora.com/What-allows-Amazon-to-be-so-
innovative...](https://www.quora.com/What-allows-Amazon-to-be-so-
innovative/answer/Jason-Crawford)

[http://blog.jasoncrawford.org/two-pizza-
teams](http://blog.jasoncrawford.org/two-pizza-teams)

------
nate_martin
People have wildly different experiences there. Some hate it and burn out
after a year. Others really like the work environment and get promoted
quickly.

One good thing I'll say about Amazon is that it's a great way to break into
the "big four" tech companies. If you didn't get into Google or Facebook
initially but got into Amazon you can pretty much guarantee you'll get
recruiter spam from lots of top companies.

------
kjsingh
Current employee with Amazon.

I have worked with other big names, small and mid size startups.

Amazon in itself is a sub-culture in software and technology. I would
recommend anyone getting an opportunity to work here to go for it. Even if you
leave after a year or two, I am sure you will learn things that will shape
your career in a positive manner.

------
m23khan
Are you talking about 'Amazon' or Amazon as in 'AWS'? If 'AWS', then I would
go for it - it is probably one of the hottest platform/tech-company these
days.

Don't know much about 'Amazon' outside of 'AWS' so can't comment on it.

------
bsvalley
That's a lot of information here... watch out in case someone from that team
reads HN

~~~
stuzenz
Over time I have found who I am directly reporting to as the bigger influence
on how I have enjoyed my time in a company. Get a handle on what your
immediate boss is like - and let that weigh into your decision.

With that said, if you are looking for adding a good name to your resume - why
not join and see how it goes.

------
SallySwanSmith
If you have a good feeling about your manager and co-workers and like the
sound of the work you are going to be doing, do it!

If you have reservations about the people or the work, don't do it. You'll
burn out if your in the wrong fit.

